# need best gpu in under 10k



## manik786wani (Jan 2, 2013)

1. Which Power
Supply do you
have? (Be
EXACT while
naming the
company and model) Ans:corsair tx 650v2 2. What is your
budget? Ans:under 10k  3. Which
 resolution will
 you game at? Ans:1080p   Max resolution dell 21.5 inch st2205 4. What are 
your current
 computer
 specifications?Ans amd fx 8350
asus crosshair vi formula
gskil ripjaws x series 16gb (2x8gb)
window 8 pro 64bit
any addtional u want to add Ans:i will be playing hd games like Battlefield  3,
Crysis 2 and
Elder Scrolls V :
Skyrim gta and so on i will be playing future coming game watching hd movies n pci 3.0 , ddrm5 ,playing games at high end setting edting photo/vedio


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 2, 2013)

HD 7770 is way to go..If you can extend upto 14k HD 7850 is bang for buck. with new catalyst 12.11 it outperforms all nvidia cards in same price range.For 1080p HD 7850 will be best option

MSI HD 7770 MSI R7850-1GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD

MSI HD 7850 MSI R7850-1GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD

Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB GIGABYTE GRAPHIC CARD RADEON HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OC


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Which monitor is st2205  ?
@OP: Really good config, but only 10k for gpu ? You need a 7850/660 atleast.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 2, 2013)

or, If you'd like to play games in low-med settings, look for a used HD 6850


----------



## Myth (Jan 2, 2013)

Btw, where is the 'asus crosshair vi formula' available ? 

OP needs a really good gpu to do justice to rest of the system anyway.


----------



## Neo (Jan 2, 2013)

At that budget, GTX650Ti @10.5k is the way to go.


----------



## manik786wani (Jan 2, 2013)

Myth said:


> Which monitor is st2205  ?
> @OP: Really good config, but only 10k for gpu ? You need a 7850/660 atleast.



soriy st22ol



Rajat Giri said:


> HD 7770 is way to go..If you can extend upto 14k HD 7850 is bang for buck. with new catalyst 12.11 it outperforms all nvidia cards in same price range.For 1080p HD 7850 will be best option
> 
> MSI HD 7770 MSI R7850-1GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD
> 
> ...



there is rate of ati 7000series there is a low price is it true
*www.anandtech.com/show/6357/amd-cuts-radeon-hd-7850-prices-again



Myth said:


> Btw, where is the 'asus crosshair vi formula' available ?
> 
> OP needs a really good gpu to do justice to rest of the system anyway.



is it my mobe is nt gud or it wil nt suport   hd7850



Myth said:


> Btw, where is the 'asus crosshair vi formula' available ?
> 
> OP needs a really good gpu to do justice to rest of the system anyway.



it is nt gud or nt for hd7850



Neo said:


> At that budget, GTX650Ti @10.5k is the way to go.



is it gud from hd 7850


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2013)

the motherboard ie asus crosshair formula is good for HD7850 and HD7850 performs better than GTX 650 ti.


----------



## Neo (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought the budget was 10k >_>


----------



## manik786wani (Jan 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> I thought the budget was 10k >_>



ya! my budget is 10k but when i searched in google there was a website anandtech there was ritten that ati 7000 serier have a cut down of price ie hd7850 2gb @ $200 
is it true


----------



## Neo (Jan 3, 2013)

manik786wani said:


> ya! my budget is 10k but when i searched in google there was a website anandtech there was ritten that ati 7000 serier have a cut down of price ie hd7850 2gb @ $200
> is it true



Where ate you buying it from ? India or US? Maybe the price has dropped in the US, not in India. HD7850 shells out for ~14k. 
@10.4k, GTX650Ti is the best performing card. But try to get HD7850, that would be a little  justice to your system


----------



## manik786wani (Jan 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> Where ate you buying it from ? India or US? Maybe the price has dropped in the US, not in India. HD7850 shells out for ~14k.
> @10.4k, GTX650Ti is the best performing card. But try to get HD7850, that would be a little  justice to your system



which company makes the best hd7850 for 14konly


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

the best HD7850 on the market is HD7850 power Edition (15-16k) - also sapphire makes good HD7850 selling around ~13.5k - before getting a HD7850 just make sure it has at-least 2 fans and supports volt mod/oc to get better performance and OC the gpu if needed.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB DDR5 OCed edition is available for around 14.2k too. And its a dual fan version too.


----------



## manik786wani (Jan 4, 2013)

which is best sapphire HD7850 or Gigabyte HD 7850
2GB DDR5 OCed
edition


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

if you don't need volt OC then get the Spahhire HD7850 2GB OC Ed.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2013)

Gtx660 is also available at the sane price point.


----------

